# Pse stinger nrg inner cam timing marks and draw length peg questions



## jkarchery83 (Oct 27, 2013)

I just got this bow and am wondering which cam timing mark is to be lined up with the cable? Also which string peg shortens the drawlength and which lengthens? I usually shoot 29.5" draw if that helps. 

Thanks!


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Is this a new string? What PSE are you shooting?


----------



## jkarchery83 (Oct 27, 2013)

it's an old string, 2009 stinger is the model.


----------

